# Let's Go Racing!!!!



## Goodwrencher (Jul 17, 2005)

New update, I have run the 87 Pulsar twice so far( since the engine transplant). Two weeks ago, started front row and was 3 carlengths ahead when the tire blew. Last night, started 20th and finished 5th of 30. Just picked up 2 1988 DOHC to prep for racing. These cars really move on clay. Will post more pics when available. Always looking for another car, would really like to find a NX2000 for the track.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I am glad that you are having fun but I am sad that you are going thru the CA18's in the Northwest. how much did you pay and where did you get them. I am going to be looking for one in either november or march depending on my schedule when I am home.


----------



## Goodwrencher (Jul 17, 2005)

*CA18*



mille-16i said:


> I am glad that you are having fun but I am sad that you are going thru the CA18's in the Northwest. how much did you pay and where did you get them. I am going to be looking for one in either november or march depending on my schedule when I am home.


I can get you one if you like, are you talking about the entire car, or the engine. Engines I can get alot easier. Around $600-$750, depending on the source.


----------

